

An Ultimate Hunt Part 2 - ThomasWoodfin
http://www.amazon.com/An-Ultimate-Hunt-Part-2/dp/B007TLI10O/
Download the An Ultimate Hunt Part 2 app now to your Kindle Fire or 
other Android devices from the Amazon Appstore for Android.
======
icoder
You posted this just to get some downloads, didn't you? Perhaps one could call
this spamming. A "show HN" would be nice. Also "Play Your Favorite Ultimate
Hunt Arcade Game, Play Bird-Duck Hunting Arcade Android Game Online For Kids."
is not the most human readable game description I can imagine.

This did point me to the Amazon appstore initiative, shame on me I didn't know
about it. Will look into that. Hunting games for kids are not my thing though,
sorry.

